# Gluing up flat panel doors



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

I am buildind my first set of frame and panel doors. The frames are poplar and the flat panels are 1/4" MDF bead board. The frames have mortise and tennons. Can I glue the panels in place with a continuous bead of glue? Can they be glued only in the center of each side? Or, do they need to float? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

You can let them float or glue them; with MDF it won't make a difference. You might want to consider finishing the beadboard panels before installing them in the frame as those little crevices close to the framework can be a PITA to finish after they are installed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can glue in the entire panel. That will stiffen up the door. Composite board or plywood won't have movement issues.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

If you plan to paint the panels and the doors. Is plywood ok to use for the panels?


----------



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the help. I am going to glue them in place. Great idea on the painting first. However, on this project, I have a painter spraying the whole thing. I am using customer supplied beadbaoard to match the wainscoat in the office.


----------

